# Koch Chemie and which hex pads?



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

I've just bought some Koch Chemie F6.01 Fine Cut and Micro Cut M3.

If I didn't have any pads I would have bought the Koch Chemie Fine Cut (yellow) and Micro Cut (purple) pads to go with them.

I've got the orange (medium heavy cut), green (firm heavy polishing), white (medium light polishing) and black (soft finishing) hex pads . Does anyone know what the Koch Chemie equivalents are?

This is going to be used on a 3 year old BMW Silverstone II paint with only a couple of lightish marks on it.

[Mods, wasn't sure whether to put this under Tools or Polish subforums, so thought it would get more views in Detailing chat, hope that's ok!]


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Waka said:


> I've just bought some Koch Chemie F6.01 Fine Cut and Micro Cut M3.
> 
> If I didn't have any pads I would have bought the Koch Chemie Fine Cut (yellow) and Micro Cut (purple) pads to go with them.
> 
> ...


Standard advice is to go from least aggressive and take it from there.

A light to moderate polish.., i would personally start with F6 and the green pad on a small section of my trunk for instance and take it from there.

Are you looking to do a 1 or 2 step?

Have fun! I really like to try the koch chemie system. Pads are pricer though, here - koch chemie is the last major german car care company to hit North america i believe. It looks like a really good system and the pads look top shelf.


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey thanks for the reply noorth!
If I can find a nice day or 2 I would like to do a 2 stage, but maybe only spot areas for the more aggressive stage.
I emailed the flexipad guys as I thought I wasn't going to get a reply here and got a really quick reply from them...
Koch Chemie F6.01 Fine Cut- Flexipads orange (medium-heavy cut)
Koch Chemie Micro-Cut M3- Flexipads black (soft finishing)

I used to use Mezerna on previous cars, but they have just about run out (and are really old!) and I find they're a bit too powdery so looking forward to the Koch range as it has a lot of good reviews (I like watching Forensic Detailing vids and he likes them too).

Thanks again.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Waka said:


> Hey thanks for the reply noorth!
> If I can find a nice day or 2 I would like to do a 2 stage, but maybe only spot areas for the more aggressive stage.
> I emailed the flexipad guys as I thought I wasn't going to get a reply here and got a really quick reply from them...
> Koch Chemie F6.01 Fine Cut- Flexipads orange (medium-heavy cut)
> ...


There is a rarely good Facebook group for everything Koch Chemie. Search Koch Chemie discussion group and ask to join.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Waka said:


> Hey thanks for the reply noorth!
> If I can find a nice day or 2 I would like to do a 2 stage, but maybe only spot areas for the more aggressive stage.
> I emailed the flexipad guys as I thought I wasn't going to get a reply here and got a really quick reply from them...
> Koch Chemie F6.01 Fine Cut- Flexipads orange (medium-heavy cut)
> ...


I'm not familar with those pads. I've used lake country, rupes, griots, shinemate, carpro and buff and shine.

I would personally start with the green or yellow with F6. Depending on the paint. Unless they are relatively soft pads. I read chemical guys pads are generally on the softer side of the other brands for instance.

Not sure of the newer mezerna products but i've seen lots of user feedback that the older stuff like a lot of polishes in the era dust more then the modern polishes.

Edit: I looked up flexipad , yeah i would probably start with the orange pad, its the 2nd most aggressive foam that usually has a decent balance between cut/finish pad in there lineup. Usually a really good 1 step with your F6 medium polish. That is your most aggressive combo though. Something to consider. Honestly, i think you need the compound to do a proper 2 step on a BMW. But i believe a solid 1 step will F6 will get you something your happy with if its only minor to moderate correction. If you use micro cut i would probably use the 2nd least aggressive pad. I don't think you get much turnaround if the flexipad is comparable to black pads in other lines. Its more of a application/jeweling pad. Very little correction, but it is fun. Lightly jeweling paint. If you have lots of time.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

noorth said:


> SNIP
> 
> It looks like a really good system and the pads look top shelf.


@noorth, this phrase reminded me of the saying that England and America are divided by a common language - in the UK "top shelf"relates to a type of magazine that usually features pictures of ladies who do not typically have a lot of clothes on. Top shelf because placed out of sight and reach of the young and impressionable.

A propos of nothing much but I was having a crap day at work and this made me smile. So thank you.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Fentum said:


> @noorth, this phrase reminded me of the saying that England and America are divided by a common language - in the UK "top shelf"relates to a type of magazine that usually features pictures of ladies who do not typically have a lot of clothes on. Top shelf because placed out of sight and reach of the young and impressionable.
> 
> A propos of nothing much but I was having a crap day at work and this made me smile. So thank you.


Ah!! funny.. But im not american! I'm a newfoundlander, island off the east coast of canada we speak more like the irish!

Yeah its always good to laugh especially during this "new normal" or has the world economic forum and the billionare parasitic class call it "The Great Reset".


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Those Koch Chemie's will make very light work of the hard BMW paint, I use a Rupes Yellow pad for both Yellow and Purple polishes or if it's softer paint a Meg's Finishing Microfibre.


----------

